# FH Title



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Well after much thought we have decided that Max does not have enough to do 

Some of you know Max's trial record and all his many titles and that we just retired Max in everything but his SAR work.

well he needs to work his mind more and have decided we are going to do some tracking. With that say we are going for our FH title

I have never done a FH track or even seen one so if any of you Schutzhund people out there have any information or links to this kind of track please post it for me.


wish us luck!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

He will do awesome, per normal!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Sue Max does have one awesome nose, I dont see him having much of a problem. I do need to back track some and keep his nose down more. will be looking for more open ground for training. I'm thinking about the park here we use to train. Any ideas? Do you guys train a lot of tracking I might head up sometime?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There was a thread on here in the tracking forum (I think) about training for the FH. There was some links to an article about preparing for an FH champioship in that thread. Pretty good article. You might do a search.

I am also working on getting Vala ready for an FH.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-training/143420-schh-fh1-fh2.html


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gabor goes when he can work it into his schedule. Email me, as he does tracking up by the state line and further. Maybe you can swap out laying tracks.....


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Anna thanks for the link


Sue I will email you. I would love to lay tracks for Gabor sometime.


----------

